
In management roles, what are the challenges that you have faced? - NganLH
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/5-obstacles-i-have-encountered-when-working-in-a-management-role-1b5c4e14ec
======
mzanchi
For me particularly the greatest difficulty was in understanding what was
going on, and how people's effort was contributing to the company's goals.
There always seems to be a lot of activity on individual tasks, and project
managers will take strong interest in making sure that their project is on
track, but higher up the chain of management I have always had trouble seeing
where all the pieces fit together.

I would love if it was possible to have attributed to everything that is done
in a company an array with scores that will indicate how well that effort is a
fit for the company's goals. Then it would be simply a matter of having
sensible metrics and an easy way to get the information. I imagine that's what
KPIs are supposed to be doing, but somehow there doesn't seem to exist an easy
to implement strategy for making them effortlessly intuitive and useful.

